# NYS to legalize Medical Marijuana??



## max316420 (Nov 14, 2010)

Does anyone know the status of the legalization of Medical Marijuana in NYS??


----------



## dam612 (Nov 14, 2010)

when pigs fly


----------



## thegersman (Nov 14, 2010)

dam612 said:


> when pigs fly


their own Lear Jets...


----------



## max316420 (Nov 14, 2010)

well those aren't very promising words......


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 14, 2010)

I believe that cultivation is just a misdemeanor in New York. That's pretty good for a grower, year?


----------



## dam612 (Nov 14, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> I believe that cultivation is just a misdemeanor in New York. That's pretty good for a grower, year?


that bs, get caught growing and they will snip your plants at the base, weigh the wet/full plant and charge you with the corresponding weight, My boy got "10lbs" of marijuana from plants that werent even flowering.... 10k bail, the DA said he was lucky it wasnt more. His first mess with the law so he just got fines and 3years probabtion, guess it coulda been worse but have some priors and your fucked...


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 14, 2010)

http://norml.org/index.cfm?wtm_view=&Group_ID=4554

I was right, but only when referring to small amounts. Under an ounce is a misdemeanor. That'd be a half of an auto flower lol............


----------



## SlickMick (Nov 14, 2010)

man fuck NY they are ridiculous. CA im considered a patient and in NY im considered a felon, b/s man. i gotta move to cali every so often. you should to.


----------



## max316420 (Nov 14, 2010)

dam612 said:


> that bs, get caught growing and they will snip your plants at the base, weigh the wet/full plant and charge you with the corresponding weight, My boy got "10lbs" of marijuana from plants that werent even flowering.... 10k bail, the DA said he was lucky it wasnt more. His first mess with the law so he just got fines and 3years probabtion, guess it coulda been worse but have some priors and your fucked...



Just a question but how'd he get caught?


----------



## 1gamma45 (Nov 14, 2010)

Last July the bill was siting on the desk of the Gov and only need him to sign it. But the blind asshole vetoed it cause he was in a pissign fight with senate. Now you went and elected Coumo who has publicly stated me has smoked pot. But it has no medical value and will do more harm to NYS then good if a MMJ bill is passed. So even though the senate passed the bill. over 60% of New Yorkers polled want MMJ and it will create huge profit for the state somewere between 7 and 12 million the first year alone this new lieing asshole will veto it again.

I looking into moving to vermont currenlty less then 30min away from my house.


----------



## max316420 (Nov 14, 2010)

to 1gamm45: That is one of the best quotes I have ever read, RIGHT ON MAN........ I might have to steal that one from ya lol


----------



## dam612 (Nov 14, 2010)

max316420 said:


> Just a question but how'd he get caught?


Growing in an off campus apartment and firemarshall came to check out the house. He reported w pics and the police came and confiscated. They left the lights tho.


----------



## max316420 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well doesn't that just suck a big fat one.... No matter what people do there is ALWAYS someone out there that wants to bring them down........


----------



## BURTON L ALDRICH (Mar 5, 2011)

max316420 said:


> Does anyone know the status of the legalization of Medical Marijuana in NYS??[
> There is a law, Public Health section 33-a that was never enacted, http://law.onecle.com/new-york/public-health/article33-a.html


----------

